# Heading Up the Left Coastline



## hermitdan (Apr 26, 2015)

I've only taken this route (101 and 1) a couple times but have great memories. Never get tired of the view of the ocean. I'm open to hearing about favorite places to visit. Arcata and the redwoods are a must, of course.
I've been traveling and living in my van for a year and a half. I've seen Oregon, Idaho, Utah, Nevada, Arizona, California, and Mexico. Well actually, only Tijuana in Mexico. My money's running a bit low and I was offered some construction work in Oregon or Alaska, starting in June. I'd rather go to Alaska. Way more adventure! But the job's not guaranteed and pays less. I figure about four months of work should put me back on the road for another year.
Sorry about rambling. Any observations about going up the coast to Oregon would be appreciated.


----------



## Durp (Apr 26, 2015)

I really like madras or. Check out mt. Hood


----------



## hermitdan (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a friend over near Madras that wants me to visit. But she's kind of a mercenary little chick so I'd have to watch my wallet near her.  I've been to Hood but usually dead of winter or middle of summer. I would think a lot of melting snow and mud right now. Thanks.


----------



## Durp (Apr 26, 2015)

Hardly any snow. I was up there in February to attempt and alpine ski but no fucking snow...


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday (Apr 26, 2015)

Left coast. Excellent.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 27, 2015)

The gas stations along that route are strategically placed for your convenience. 

Ride brother, ride.


----------

